# very Old childs Mercury Bicycle



## hotrod62 (Sep 1, 2012)

I’m doing some trading for this cool very old mercury  12’’ bicycle normally I don’t have much luv for a girls bike but this little thing is different with the frame lay out skip tooth drive and drop stand on a 12’’ bike I think it even has chain adjusters  nice old saddle I'm guessing late 1920’s or 1930’s any one have one like it or know what year it could be thanks Rod……………..


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting find! Everything on it except the wheels/tires/fenders says early 1930s child's bike to me. However, the wheels look like they would be from a child's bike a decade or so later, but they're obviously original equipment.

Dave


----------



## hotrod62 (Sep 2, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Interesting find! Everything on it except the wheels/tires/fenders says early 1930s child's bike to me. However, the wheels look like they would be from a child's bike a decade or so later, but they're obviously original equipment.
> 
> Dave




yes i couldn't see anyone changing out the fenders & wheels i  would say its all original equipment. 1930's  sounds spot on cant wait to get this little jewel.  not sure what i will do with it maybe just another wall hanger thanks for the input.......


----------

